# Rescues of the Month August 2012



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the August 2012 Golden Rescues!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the August GR Rescues


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the August 2012 GR Rescues


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for the rescues!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the August GR Rescues


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the August GR Rescues


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the August GR Rescues


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up!*

Bumping up these wonderful rescues!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the last day in August for the 2012 AUGUST Golden Retriever Rescues


----------

